# GERD pain



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

I have been diagnosed with IBS, but whenever I go to the doc with pain in the area of the sternum, he just says "We did an endo and a colonscopy and found nothing, so there's nothing more to be done." I am sure I have GERD also, but here is my question. After eating, the pain starts up in the area of the sternum, and it is like a severe cramping, not a burning pain. The pain just about doubles me over. If I belch a few times, it goes away. So, does this sound like IBS or GERD? I have a lot of anxiety about this


----------



## 14369 (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you tested for the H. Pylori bacteria? It can be done with a simple blood test. It is found in the stomach. It can be cured with an antibiotic. Unfortunately, I suffer from GERD - acid reflux type. When I don't take my pills I get severe pain in the stomach and I start belching which helps to relieve the pain. The only problem is the gas travels up the esophogus and I get a burning sensation. Mine started with an Ulcer 8 years ago. I am on Nexium to control it. Mine can be controlled my medicine and losing weight. Also, I would go to another doctor. Hope this helps. I know the pain. I would almost cry when the acid came back up.


----------

